# purring ?



## colton (Jul 9, 2010)

every time Tilly is running (on wheel)and sees me , she beings to purr. its not an aggressive or defensive sound nor physical appearance no change in mood she just purrs. it is seriously just like the noise a cat makes. she isn't breathing heavy so its not a respiratory thing. so is this just a strange behavior? ill try to record some time she isn't very shy. i think its kinda cute its no alarming thing, just cute.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That would be really cool to hear. Mine will make a very soft chirpy whistly noise. When I first got him it took awhile before I heard it but now its everytime he sees me and sounds like a very contented happy noise.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, you should def. record it, that would be cool to hear 
But when I walk in, my Nugget looks at me & runs to hide. Ive only had him about a week & a day now, but hes comin' along 

Anyways, that sounds really cute haha


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Two of my current three do that when they are busy running on their wheels and they think I'm going to open their cages. Anytime I've had them do it in their cage it was with hedgehogs who were protective over their wheels. 

If I open Cooper's cage when he is on his wheel, he will "purr" at me. If I get too close to Cooper's wheel when he is using it, he will jump off the wheel and try to distract me, usually by getting off of his wheel, putting his body between my hand and the wheel and trying to push my hand away. If I should happen to pick up the wheel or move it he will start to huff and click at me (mad). This typically happens when he has pushed the wheel against the wall of the cage and is keeping me awake. Once the wheel is returned, he jumps on it and runs extra fast to make up for lost time.

For my two, they love their wheels and I think they are afraid I'm going to take it away, so for them it means back off you cannot have it.


----------



## colton (Jul 9, 2010)

i agree, i think its a ,"hey don't take my wheel "thing, she doesn't get mad but she does the same thing .she try to take my attention else where.


----------

